# Incorrect Ingredient List (Too Much Fat)



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A small flat can of "Chunk Lite Chicken In Water."

Number of servings:1 --- Fat:1 gram --- Sodium: 300 mg. --- Carbohydrates: 0 grams --- etc.

Opened the (intentionally refrigerated) can and found a large flat hunk of fat floating on top of the contents. Removed and weighed that hunk, came to 5 grams. (Ultimately discarded that fat.)
Something is not right.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Weird. But tuna does have fat and the tuna is cooked in that can. Maybe an odd piece (fatty piece) of tuna got in there. And if you did not refrigerate it you may not have even noticed?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

AllanJ said:


> A small flat can of "Chunk Lite Chicken In Water."
> 
> Number of servings:1 --- Fat:1 gram --- Sodium: 300 mg. --- Carbohydrates: 0 grams --- etc.
> 
> ...


It was probably a canning mistake. Years ago, I was taught that they are allowed 3-5% contaminants like rat tail hairs, etc. Hopefully it has improved, but, you seem to have gotten a mistake.

If you contact them they will ask for the Lot # & refund you, &/or give you free coupons, but, your time is worth more than that. 1 gm of fat is worth 9 cal.

( I was just thinking, that if you were stuck on a highway in a snowstorm for 24 hrs, it might be a good thing to have that can!😊)


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Millions of cans are packaged with a small margin of error. You got the error.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

He said chunk lite Chicken, not tuna.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Even my pint jars of home canned chicken have a ring of fat on the jar, very little comes out when the jar is emptied.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> He said chunk lite Chicken, not tuna.


Makes no matter, same thought applies.

Perhaps the next four cans on the line in the plant got zero chunks of fat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Makes no matter, same thought applies.


I disagree it does matter. Canned tuna is never fatty. Canned Chicken can be fatty if all the fat is not properly trimmed off.
He said Chicken and that’s why there was a ring of fat around it. Chilling it in the fridge ( which he said he did) would congeal the fat bringing it up to the surface, thus making it noticeable.

Did you ever chill homemade chicken soup and see the skim of fat congeal on the surface of the soup?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't need to chill it to see all the fat!  

Have you ever actually refrigerated a can of tuna to see if there is fat or not?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I have …I always put my tuna in the fridge for a few hours to chill it ( sometimes overnight) before mixing it up, and no fat.
FYI, it is good to chill your chicken soup to be able to skim the fat off.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I made chicken stock in 3 gallon batches. I don't skin them or remove the fat, just butterfly and simmer with aromatics for a couple hours. Let cool some, remove the vegetables and strain through a cloth jelly strainer to remove the seasonings. What little fat is left congeals on the canning jars when they cool after canning. I doesn't come out when the jar is emptied, has to be washed out when washing the jars (hand wash).


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the information.

Usually I save the liquids poured off or strained during cooking and save them for future use. When applicable, especially for meat drippings I get rid of the fat before using them. Also I manage to get away without using butter or greases or oils, most often cooking at lower temperatures for longer times.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I ran across this thread again.
*swanson* premium white canned chicken in water, nutritional info

*Nutrition Facts*

Total Fat 1.5g 2%daily value.
Total FatSaturated Fat 0.5g 3%daily value.
Total FatTrans Fat 0g. Total FatPolyunsaturated Fat 0g. ...
Cholesterol 65mg 22%daily value.
Sodium 390mg 16%daily value.
Total Carbohydrate 0g0%daily value. Total CarbohydrateDietary Fiber 0g0%daily value. Total CarbohydrateSugars 0g.
Protein 15g.
*Swanson® Premium White Chunk Chicken Breast - Instacart*

Next time you open a can, read the Nutritional Info per serving on the label. Make sure to note how many servings there are in the can.
This chicken has only 1.5g, total fat, so unless it was a very different kind of canned chicken, the amount you found was aberrant. But, that can happen as I said before.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I always understood those label percentages to be an average. With food products it's not possible that the assembly line makes each portion exactly the same. There must be a bell curve. You got an outlier.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Same with the ABV on your wine—your label may say 12%, but it can vary.


----------

